
Ask HN: Are Ryzen processors good for development? - pedrogpimenta
Coming from years of mac-only computing, I&#x27;m a bit lost as to what I should be looking for in a laptopt PC.<p>I see several laptops that use AMD Ryzen, they look like a cheaper option, but I don&#x27;t know if it has any impact on software compatibility, specially on the development side, precisely front-end technologies like Node or PHP.<p>If you have any recommendation, it would help :)
======
shams93
If you're going for a low cost development laptop most likely the pinebook pro
is a better option than a cheap ryzen system. I have a cheap ryzen system, a
dell inspirion its locked into windows 10 and doesn't handle virtualization
but I use this thing for music production rather than development. It does a
better job at media production than a pinebook pro could but actually the
pinebook pro would be a better system for doing development with node and php
than windows 10.

~~~
pedrogpimenta
I do need a Windows system though, I ocasionally need some Adobe programs to
work for exporting assets, and I'm not ready to go 100% with Linux in my "work
workflow".

What do you mean by "doesn't handle virtualization"? Do you mean running
VirtualBox or a similar tool?

------
wmf
Yes, Ryzen 4xxx are the fastest for development and they are very compatible.

